# Automatic grinder for v60 and Areopress



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello this is my first post on the forum so would be greatful for some help I have had a look and I can't seem to see this question being asked before. I am looking for a automatic grinder that can switch between grinds for Areopress and v60 any recommendations please. I am currently using a manual hario grinder.

thanks

richard


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome .

What budget are you working to


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Really not sure ideally around £100 I guess but have flex good to know the pros and cons of a few at different price points


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/baratza-encore

New..brew only...this is probably the closest is get to that price .


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

The Baratza looks nice but it's relatively pricey.

I have a Bodum Bistro grinder which works great if you don't want it for espresso. It's very quick to adjust the grind and the output is nice and consistent. Steel burrs and a fairly sturdy build quality means mine has lasted for 5 years and shows no signs of damage or wear.

The glass container is a nice touch as it's a bit less static prone than a plastic one.

Also if, in the future, you really want to, you can mod these to grind for espresso


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I had been recomended that one already is there anything to gain for Areopress/v60 for spending a more like say £200 or is that only really needed for expresso?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

A better grinder will give you a variety of improvements over a cheaper one.

You'll get bigger burrs which will turn slower and therefore better flavour. You should also get more consistency in the grind.

There is a potential downside which is that a lot of espresso capable grinders will have very fine adjustment and therefore it could be a real pain changing grind settings.

I tried it with my MC2 and it took far too much effort to adjust the grind for pourover and then get it back to espresso. You're better off with a separate grinder IMO


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> I had been recomended that one already is there anything to gain for Areopress/v60 for spending a more like say £200 or is that only really needed for expresso?


Even for V60 you still want a nice even grind size, more so than for espresso typically. Aeropress I'm not so sure is as fussy if you are inverting it, brewing right way up - we have flow again and really need a good consistency. £200 is still pretty much entry level even for a brewed grinder, the Virtuoso has a good reputation and is just about in that price range.

PS. Whilst "expresso" is perfectly acceptable as the Anglicised form of espresso, you will get comments from others, that will make them seem irrational & overexcitable over the correct pronouncification...so I thought I'd quietly & discreetly mention it, just between us, before someone else does...


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hehe sorry about that.

If I was to look out for a second hand machine which ones should I look out for?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

£200 puts you in the right area for a used Eureka Mignon


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a bad habit of buying more expensive than I need so I think I am going to be sensible and try the bodum bistro to start with until I maybe experiment with expresso...it was dangerous finding this forum. Any recommendation of where to buy


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I bought my Bodum Bistro from Amazon


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you want quality, you will pay for it. 200 is not even close to pricey for a good grinder.

If you get good results and are happy with them, what's a bit of effort in a great cup?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have another post in the new member section thinking of paying a bit more for a grinder and getting a entry level espresso machine


----------

